# An Amazing rescue



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi all, a friend emailed me this link last year. 

It certainly made me cry, but with relief and happiness! This is a video with a great ending for a change!  

www.urth.tv/content/view/4137/


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

thats amazing!!!! couldnt help but smile when they were leaping!  it's a shame that 18 horses died................. but what a wonderful video!


----------

